# Hat jemand schon KDE-Beta2 kompiliert?

## Karaca

Moin,

ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich es mit KDE 3.2  Beta 2 versuchen sollte   :Wink: 

Aber Beta1 liess sich bei mir damals sich nicht compilieren daher bin ich ein wenig skeptisch.

Eigentlich brauche ich nicht das "ganze".

kdenetwork und kdeadmin reichen erst mal vollkommen.

(Sie brauchen aber wiederum arts, kdelibs und kdebase)

Hat jemand es geschafft? Wenn ja, mit welche Compiler, Library Versionen und Flags?

Schönen Tag noch.

Karaca

----------

## SuEt

kannst es ja mal versuchen, allerdings wirst du dann auf ein kleines problem stossen: kde3.2beta2 ist noch gar nicht auf den servern...auch nicht auf dem kde-servern...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## eMPee584

...sch*ße ist. Ich will endlich wieder in mein KDE zurück :/

----------

## ecroy

Unter

http://dev.gentoo.org/~caleb/kde-cvs.html

kannst Du Dir CVS-ebuilds für KDE holen. Damit habe ich vor einer Woche KDE 3.2 beta2 compiliert und alles lief wunderbar - keine Compile-Probleme und viele viele Verbesserungen gegenüber KDE 3.2 beta1

Sollte eigentlich relativ sicher sein momentan, da die HEAD Branch eigentlich noch frozen sein sollte (siehe http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-3.2-release-plan.html)

Viel Spaß damit!

----------

## nFORCEr

Mich juckts auch schon in den Fingern  :Smile: 

Hatte eigentlich vorgestern schon mit Beta2 gerechnet, aber is 

ja auf Montag verlegt worden...

Ich denke solang kann ich noch warten  :Wink: 

Beta1 ist ja verglichen zu 3.1.4 um einiges interessanter, aber

noch recht buggy...

Mal schaun ob Beta2 stabiler ist   :Shocked: 

----------

## nFORCEr

OK, habs doch nicht ausgehalten...

Bin grad am compilieren vom CVS,

So far läuft alles einwandfrei, hatte nur Anfangs ein Problem mit libGL.

War aber schnell behoben, nach dem ich rausgefunden hab, dass es am neuen nVidia-Beta-Treiber lag...

(hier zu finden: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112209)

Altes GLX (bzw. stabiles GLX) wieder drauf und schon gings weiter mit dem compilieren  :Smile: 

Mal schaun wie weit ich heut noch komme...

----------

## Karaca

Ha ha Sorry,

als ich Freitag gesehen hatte, dass Ebuild seit Mittwoch da war, bin ich nicht auf der Idee gekommen, dass die Sourcen doch nicht da sein könnten.

Ich wusste schon Gentoo ein "Aktuelle" Distro ist. Aber schneller als die Sources ...   :Twisted Evil: 

Gibts doch nicht   :Smile: 

Also noch mal die Frage, hat jemand es geschafft. Wenn Ja:

1- Mit welche gcc, Flags und USE Settings

2- Beta2 oder Celebs CVS Ebuild

3- Braucht man immer noch alsa Paket, wenn man 2.6er Kernel benutzt und alsa im Kernel mitkompiliert hat?

Grüsse

Karaca

----------

## nFORCEr

 :Wink: 

Also ich hab den CVS compiliert. Lief alles wunderbar und einfach ab.

Die USE-Flags kann ich dir aber jetzt nicht sagen, bin grad nicht daheim.

Aber nimm einfach die die du grad hast, das klappt bestimmt  :Smile: 

gcc ist bei mir auf pentium3 optimiert (obwohl ich p4 hab, aber steht so in der make.conf.. muss ich mal nachgucken ob das noch aktuell ist oder ob man da pentium4 nehmen kann).

Wenn du den 2.6'er Kernel hast, brauchst auch kein Alsa mehr (meiner Meinung nach)

Probiers einfach, dein aktueller KDE bleibt trotzdem noch bestehen (für den Notfall)

----------

## himpierre

Also ich konnte kde 3.2 beta2 problemlos emergen. Nicht vergessen, das kmail jetzt in kdepim wohnt.

Thomas

----------

## haceye

Hi,

Kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass mit kdemultimedia-3.2.0_beta2 kein juk installiert wird? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das in der Beta1 mit dabei war, aber seit ich Beta2 emerged hab, fehlt es. Von den USE-Flags her is bei kdemultimedia alles aktiviert bis auf "gstreamer". Ausserdem BLOCKiert kdemultimedia auch media-sound/juk.

Der Quellcode von juk ist anscheinend auch im kdemultimedia-3.1.94.tar.bz2 Tarball.

Wirklich komisch

David

----------

## ralph

 *Quote:*   

> Kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass mit kdemultimedia-3.2.0_beta2 kein juk installiert wird?

 

Noch nicht aus erster Hand, aber im englischen Forum ist das Thema auch schon diskutiert worden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112386&start=25

----------

## onde

Ich bekomme beim emergen von kde3.2beta2 folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

*** Creating configure.files

cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta2/work/kdeadmin-3.1.94/admin/missing --run aclocal-1.7

cd . && \

  /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta2/work/kdeadmin-3.1.94/admin/missing --run automake-1.7 --foreign  Makefile

  cd . && rm -f configure

  cd . && make -f admin/Makefile.common configure

  make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta2/work/kdeadmin-3.1.94'

  NONE:0: /usr/bin/m4: ERROR: EOF in string

  autom4te-2.57: cannot not rename autom4te.cache/traces.0t as autom4te.cache/traces.0: No such file or directory

  configure.in: no proper invocation of AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE was found.

  configure.in: You should verify that configure.in invokes AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE,

  configure.in: that aclocal.m4 is present in the top-level directory,

  configure.in: and that aclocal.m4 was recently regenerated (using aclocal).

  configure.in: required file `./install-sh' not found

  configure.in: required file `./mkinstalldirs' not found

  configure.in: required file `./missing' not found

  SUBDIRS: variable `TOPSUBDIRS' is used but `TOPSUBDIRS' is undefined

  make: *** [Makefile.in] Error 1

  make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta2/work/kdeadmin-3.1.94'

  !!! ERROR: kde-base/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta2 failed.

  !!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 137, Exitcode 2

  !!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

```

Was kann ich dagegen tun??

----------

## tobimat80

 *onde wrote:*   

> Ich bekomme beim emergen von kde3.2beta2 folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ```
> 
> *** Creating configure.files
> ...

 

Hm, du kannst mal versuchen dein automake zu aktualisieren (autoconf scheint auf dem aktuellen Stand zu sein).

Gruß,

Tobi

----------

## Karaca

Habe dasselbe Fehlermeldung hier   :Sad: 

Mein automake hat Versionsnummer 1.7.5-r2, autoconf 2.57-r1.

Laut etcat -v beide sind letzte stabile Versionen.

Meinst Du ~x86 Versionen 1.7.8 und 2.58 irgendwas bringen?

Karaca, der ohne kdeadmin leben muss   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## SuEt

ich hab kde 3.2b2 mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" installiert und alles lies sich einwandfrei kompilieren.

Autoconf hab ich die Version  2.58 und Automake die Version 1.7.8 installiert.

----------

## tobimat80

 *Karaca wrote:*   

> Habe dasselbe Fehlermeldung hier  
> 
> Mein automake hat Versionsnummer 1.7.5-r2, autoconf 2.57-r1.
> 
> Laut etcat -v beide sind letzte stabile Versionen.
> ...

 

Sorry, vergaß ich zu erähnen!   :Embarassed: 

Gruß,

Tobi

----------

## stream

ich versuche gerade beta2 zu kompilieren

root@localhost:/usr/portage/kde-base/kde$ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p kde-3.2.0_beta2.ebuild

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "~kde-base/kdegraphics-3.2.0_beta2" have been masked.

!!!    (dependency required by "kde-base/kde-3.2.0_beta2" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

woran liegt es, dass ich den hinweis auf dei masked ebuilds bekomme? ich verwende doch ~x86

----------

## sirro

```
# mkdir /etc/portage

# touch /etc/portage/packages.unmask

# vi /etc/portage/packages.unmask

>=kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.0_alpha1

>=kde-base/kdebase-3.2.0_alpha1

>=kde-base/kdesdk-3.2.0_alpha1

>=kde-base/kdenetwork-3.2.0_alpha1

>=kde-base/kdepim-3.2.0_alpha1

>=kde-base/arts-1.2.0_alpha1

>=kde-base/kdeaccessibility_3.2.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kdebase-3.2.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kdesdk-3.2.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kdenetwork-3.2.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.2.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kdepim-3.2.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kdegames-3.2.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kdeutils-3.2.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.0_beta1

>=kde-base/arts-1.2.0_beta1
```

----------

## stream

ich bekomme noch immer die gleiche meldung   :Mad: 

----------

## SuEt

@stream: du musst in der datei /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask alle einträge von kde mit 3.2.0_beta2 löschen. ~x86 hat damit nichts zu tun.

----------

## stream

ok danke - läuft   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sirro

 *SuEt wrote:*   

> @stream: du musst in der datei /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask alle einträge von kde mit 3.2.0_beta2 löschen. ~x86 hat damit nichts zu tun.

 

Das hat den entscheidenden Nachteil, dass nach einem emerge sync die Datei wieder die alte ist.

Zum einmal installieren reicht das. Aber dauerhaft ist der Eintrag in /etc/portage/packages.unmask am besten.

----------

## stream

bei mir hat das leider nicht funktioniert 

sobald kde 3.2 beta 2 fertig ist, werde ich das noch mal versuchen

----------

## SuEt

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das hat den entscheidenden Nachteil, dass nach einem emerge sync die Datei wieder die alte ist.
> 
> Zum einmal installieren reicht das. Aber dauerhaft ist der Eintrag in /etc/portage/packages.unmask am besten.

 

Diese datei kannte ich bislang nicht. Man lernt halt nie aus...danke für den hinweis  :Very Happy: 

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## HelloWorld82

ich habe kdebeta 2 kompiliert, aber iergendwie kann ich weder KMail, noch Kontakt starten. Hat jemand anderes auch dieses Problem ?

----------

## SuEt

soviel ich gelesen habe, ist kmail jetzt in kdenetworks enthalten. hast du kdentworks kompiliert und installiert?

----------

## HelloWorld82

ja, habe ich. wenn ich kmail starte, kriege ich folgende Fehlermeldung

```
daniel@mybox daniel $ kmail

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

kbuildsycoca running...

kmail: relocation error: /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkmailprivate.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZN13KSharedConfig10openConfigERK7QString

DCOP aborting (delayed) call from 'anonymous-2862' to 'kmail'

ERROR: Communication problem with kmail, it probably crashed.

```

----------

## Deever

 *SuEt wrote:*   

> soviel ich gelesen habe, ist kmail jetzt in kdenetworks enthalten. hast du kdentworks kompiliert und installiert?

 

Nein, KMail "lebt" jetzt in kdepim!  :Wink: 

Aber bei mir stirbt kdeadmin mit folgendem:

```
*** Creating configure.files

cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta2/work/kdeadmin-3.1.94/admin/missing --run aclocal-1.7 

cd . && \

  /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta2/work/kdeadmin-3.1.94/admin/missing --run automake-1.7 --foreign  Makefile

cd . && rm -f configure

cd . && make -f admin/Makefile.common configure

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta2/work/kdeadmin-3.1.94'

String found where operator expected at /usr/bin/autom4te-2.57 line 280, near "error "need GNU m4 1.4 or later: $m4""

        (Do you need to predeclare error?)

syntax error at /usr/bin/autom4te-2.57 line 280, near "error "need GNU m4 1.4 or later: $m4""

BEGIN not safe after errors--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/autom4te-2.57 line 453.

make[1]: *** [configure] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta2/work/kdeadmin-3.1.94'

make: *** [configure] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

cd . && perl admin/am_edit Makefile.in

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta2 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 137, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make
```

Ich habe aber bereits m4-1.4-r1 drauf!

Any hinz?  :Wink: 

----------

## Mac Fly

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Also ich konnte kde 3.2 beta2 problemlos emergen. Nicht vergessen, das kmail jetzt in kdepim wohnt.
> 
> Thomas

 

----------

